
PMA Illinois Lawsuit Victory Upheld - kposehn
http://thepma.org/pma-illinois-lawsuit-victory-upheld/
======
kposehn
(In reference to PG's earlier post about titles, I left the original)

The affiliate nexus tax was challenged in Illinois by the PMA and was struck
down. However, the state appealed and the result of the appeal is that the
original decision stuck. This is very good news for affiliates everywhere as
it makes the likelihood of such legislation passing - or surviving - quite
slim.

